# Candling DARK brown eggs



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I know its already been talked about a zillion times--------

Forgive me for asking for a repeat of any hints for candling DARK brown eggs.

I tried this evening on my 8 day eggs without much luck.

I've been candling for 20 plus years so I know how its done and what to look for, but these dark colored eggs have me frustrated.


----------



## egg head (Nov 11, 2009)

We have Welsummers and this works for us. I made a box out of cardboard and cut a round hole in it at the same height that the light bulb is on the lamp (Good will 3.00) put in the 100 watt bulb for those special dark eggs, usually us 75 watt. I go about day thirteen just looking for movement but it does work. Our candling room is our hatchery room and I cant see my hand in front of my face at night that does help. I cut a tiny slot in the bottom of the box so the cord can go through it. No light comes out the bottom what so ever. Hope this helps.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

I use a very bright, little LED flashlight. I made a black rubber piece to seal between the egg and flashlight so no light escapes around the egg. I do this in a dark room. At 8 days, on really dark eggs, I just look for fertile vs unfertile. The unfertile are more of an even color throughout and the fertile will be a darker, kind of "cloudy" look toward the top end. Basically I just compare the eggs to each other and you can tell the difference.
I think the most important point is a dark room with no light escaping around egg.

Dave


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The LEDs do give you a better chance at seeing anything. A green one does actually work, according to the guys at the poultry science building here in Madison. Something about the color wave length. 

I remember the first time I hatched out the Marans. I tried and tried....and just gave up on candling. I was a nervous wreck worrying over the incubator. The NEXT time I put Marans eggs in the bator, I added a few light eggs so that I could tell if the incubator was working okay and there were going to be hatches.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

I tried a few pictures of 9 day old very dark eggs. I did the best I could, hope you can see what I mean. This is what I see in my eggs with the procedure I spoke of above.

This is a pic of a fertile egg after 9 days:

http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr242/switchman62/goodegg.jpg


This is a pic of a non fertile egg after 9 days:

http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr242/switchman62/badegg.jpg

That is what I watch for. The fertile eggs get a dark cloudy appearance at the top at this point. The non fertile look uniform throughout.
Hope it helps,

Dave


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ahh. great images, Dave  thanks.

(I'm candling 39 eggs tomorrow night and I sure hope I have 38 "cloudy" guys...I don't expect anything from the huge egg, but you nevr know!)


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm away from home for a few days so my eggs will not get candled again until Sat or Sun.
Hubby assures me he is hand turning them twice a day but asking him to candle is out of the equation.

Thanks for the help but they will need to wait until I return home.

One thing I've always done is candle through an oval hole with the egg laying on its side.
I'll need to try it with a smaller round hole.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Those are great pics! I set all different breeds together so if I see movement in the light eggs I don't worry too much about the dark ones. But if a dark egg is clear you can usually see it glow (sort of) when you candle. I do the light in a box and it works, but I've heard of people using their old slide projectors for candling.


----------

